# Rushing Steve to the vet



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh sweetie...deep breaths. Sending a hug and support.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Best thoughts and prayers.... that's a pretty big tumor/swelling/SOMETHING. I really hope this is something easily fixed like an abscess..... Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Our love and positive thoughts are with you and your precious Steve.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am praying for Steve.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you x


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers. Sometimes things that get really big really fast are not as ominous as things that grow slowly.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking of you too and yes hoping for just an abcess or something easily fixed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts ...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Hope it's nothing serious. Kind of looks like a papilloma to me.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Thinking positively...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sending good karma thoughts your way. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many good thoughts


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Keeping you and Steve in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Praying for both of you!


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts being sent to you and Steve!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sending lots of good thoughts towards you and Steve! Any news from the vet? Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Steve. Please let us know when you know something.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

You guys are in our thoughts. Hoping for good news!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Praying it is nothing serious. Sending positive thoughts for you and Steve.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts for Steve.....


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Positive thoughts are being sent to you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Any update on vet visit? I understand if just coping with results. In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Praying for a good outcome for Steve and you


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers. Hoping that as someone else mentioned it's "only" a papilloma.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got home. The vet thinks it is most likely a benign oral tumor called an 'epulis'. Steven had blood work done tonight, and the results were completely normal. He will go in Monday morning for a biopsy, and we will hear the results of that by Wednesday. If it is in epulis, he will be referred to an oral surgeon in Kelowna and we will come up with a plan of when/what will happen as far as surgical removal. He will potentially lose a few teeth, and some connective ligaments in his upper pallet. I can live with that. I just won't be ok until I know it isn't cancer. It's going to be a long few days.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That sounds promising!
Continued good thoughts coming your way


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree waiting will be hard. Thanks for the update. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So far, so good. Positive thoughts being sent. The waiting is hard.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed. It sounds promising.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So glad to read "most likely benign"!

Take it very easy this weekend, yes? Hug your boys, overeat, and nap. 

Sending another hug...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Will keep you guys in my thoughts! Hoping for the best! Sorry you have to wait, I hope the better news today will help you thru the weekend and days to come.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

My dog had one of those, and just like with your dog, it appeared very very quickly. (Less than a week from when it was not there to grape sized). He only needed one tooth removed and healed great. 

Our original vet wanted to wait a few weeks to see what would happen. We got a second opinion and did xrays that day and surgery 2 days later. They can grow very quickly and she was afraid that if it got bigger the surgery would have to be much more invasive.

It wasn't a great thing to happen but there are so, so many worse things. We got past it quickly, it wasn't very expensive, he healed well, and it didn't impact his quality of life (other than I'm extra nervous about him chewing bones on that side of his mouth without the premolar there to help keep all the teeth in place).

My recommendation would be to push for getting this accessed as fast as possible - though it sounds like your vet is on that plan.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sometimes we have to settle with what is less worse. I am so, so sorry, it is not fair to sweet Steve, it is not fair to you.

SwimDog post sounds very encouraging. Sending good vibes, prayers and hugs to Steve and you.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow what a scare! I am positive it is not cancer. Enter the dragon cannot harken bad times. No way. It will be fine. No worrying until you have a diagnosis worth worrying about. Today you don't, yay!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending lots of positive vibes your way. It's hard not to worry, but it does sound promising, so fingers crossed that all is okay. My rottie girl had a growth in her mouth and I was convinced it was something awful, but after the vet removed it all turned out okay.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

My thoughts are with you. This is just not fair. Prayers are being said for you.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Best wishes from me and Ella. Sounds positive so far. Good sign his blood work is normal. I can totally understand your worry though. I'm sure your vet is right and he'll he be good as new.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive, healing vibes from Brinkley and I..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending my thoughts and prayers for you and Steve.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My boy Buck had a a tumor behind his upper right canine tooth. Terrified it was cancer, but it was just a benign lump which my vet did remove. He is the only one of my dogs to ever have that oral tumor. Praying for your Steve and you.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm keeping you all in my thoughts too.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending continued positive thoughts you way. I am sure it will be benign and it s too bad he will need surgery I hope he is back to normal in no time.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I would like to add my thoughts and prayers to the mix (Remy's too of course). I would be like you - on pins and needles until I receive confirmation that it is benign. Just remember they see lots of stuff, so if they say most likely - let that make you feel at least a little bit better.

HUGS


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Now that I'm thinking about this in the daylight and with some sleep under my belt, I'm wondering why my vet wants to biopsy this at all. Whatever this is, it needs to come off, right? So why not just do the surgery asap, and send the entire lump away afterwards to see if it is cancerous? Am I correct in thinking this? I just don't like the idea of putting Steven through more than he absolutely has to go through- it's in a very awkward spot to have stitches, and I hate the idea of putting him under multiple times if we can just get it over with in one fell swoop. Plus, from a cost perspective, this seems more expedient. It has to be removed surgically either way. Maybe I'll just call and ask.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Dancer said:


> Now that I'm thinking about this in the daylight and with some sleep under my belt, I'm wondering why my vet wants to biopsy this at all. Whatever this is, it needs to come off, right? So why not just do the surgery asap, and send the entire lump away afterwards to see if it is cancerous? Am I correct in thinking this? I just don't like the idea of putting Steven through more than he absolutely has to go through- it's in a very awkward spot to have stitches, and I hate the idea of putting him under multiple times if we can just get it over with in one fell swoop. Plus, from a cost perspective, this seems more expedient. It has to be removed surgically either way. Maybe I'll just call and ask.


I was thinking the same thing, but I'm not a veterinary professional. I would think they would go for the best margins possible anyway, but maybe they have their reasons? It doesn't hurt to see if they could do it asap.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve is trying to relax as much as possible after last night's excitement. When he was reunited with Fuzzy after being in the exam room alone, and then disappearing to the back of the clinic to have blood drawn, their reunion was very over the top. They were jumping around, licking each other's face, and then Steven got down and licked Fuzzy's chin a bunch. As a side note, does that maybe mean Fuzzy is becoming the boss-dog of the house? Either way, there was a lot of emotion running high last night, and the boys obviously need their beauty sleep.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh they are both so gorgeous! Poor little Steve!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Dancer said:


> Now that I'm thinking about this in the daylight and with some sleep under my belt, I'm wondering why my vet wants to biopsy this at all. Whatever this is, it needs to come off, right? So why not just do the surgery asap, and send the entire lump away afterwards to see if it is cancerous? Am I correct in thinking this? I just don't like the idea of putting Steven through more than he absolutely has to go through- it's in a very awkward spot to have stitches, and I hate the idea of putting him under multiple times if we can just get it over with in one fell swoop. Plus, from a cost perspective, this seems more expedient. It has to be removed surgically either way. Maybe I'll just call and ask.


He/she may be trying to save the cost of surgery if the biopsy comes back benign? I'm with you...I'd want that thing outta there. I know otherwise I would checking it fifty times a day and trying to decide if it had changed at all.

Maybe there's another reason, like how much they would want to remove if it is confirmed as something nasty, but it's certainly worth asking?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Dancer said:


> Now that I'm thinking about this in the daylight and with some sleep under my belt, I'm wondering why my vet wants to biopsy this at all. Whatever this is, it needs to come off, right? So why not just do the surgery asap, and send the entire lump away afterwards to see if it is cancerous? Am I correct in thinking this? I just don't like the idea of putting Steven through more than he absolutely has to go through- it's in a very awkward spot to have stitches, and I hate the idea of putting him under multiple times if we can just get it over with in one fell swoop. Plus, from a cost perspective, this seems more expedient. It has to be removed surgically either way. Maybe I'll just call and ask.


I think they like to know what they're dealing with when they're doing the surgery. If it's cancerous they want to get clear margins so the surgery may be more extensive than if it's something benign. Hoping that things go smoothly for him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Waiting for biopsy results is so very hard. I hope you get the lovely news that have gotten each time. "Benign" is my favorite word!

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Dancer said:


> Now that I'm thinking about this in the daylight and with some sleep under my belt, I'm wondering why my vet wants to biopsy this at all. Whatever this is, it needs to come off, right? So why not just do the surgery asap, and send the entire lump away afterwards to see if it is cancerous? Am I correct in thinking this? I just don't like the idea of putting Steven through more than he absolutely has to go through- it's in a very awkward spot to have stitches, and I hate the idea of putting him under multiple times if we can just get it over with in one fell swoop. Plus, from a cost perspective, this seems more expedient. It has to be removed surgically either way. Maybe I'll just call and ask.


I can totally understand that thinking. But they may gain some information that drives them to a different treatment option. For example 2 years ago I had an excruciating lump in my foot. I wanted it OUT, forget the cat scan! Well we did the scan and discovered that I have an illness that causes those lumps. Treating the disease made them go away, no surgery for me! Plus it helped speed up the diagnosis of said disease and get me going sooner on effective treatment. Be patient!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The vet will discuss it with the oral specialist on Monday. I sent the pictures I've posted here, along with a couple of others (below) to him so that he can fwd them to the surgeon if need be. For now, Steve's biopsy is on hold until possibly Tuesday (if the oral surgeon and our vet decide this is necessary). I really appreciate the kind words and support. I'm just so scared right now.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hang in there. I know it's difficult. I hope they don't have to wait and you can get the surgeon to remove it with good margins asap. Even if it's benign, it's growing pretty fast. I wouldn't be comfortable waiting either. Best of luck to you and handsome Steve.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

No Steve No!!! I"m thinking of you. I can't believe you have to wait until Monday. Ugh!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

From my experience as a nurse in oncology, " no treatment plan without a tissue diagnosis". The waiting is hard but in the long run you get the most appropriate procedure.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Steve's problem. I'm sure it will turn OK. Hoping for a benign diagnosis, easy removal and rapid healing for Steve.

I noticed in one of the latest pics you posted that Steve's left lower canine appears to be blunted. It could be the angle of the shot but it looks just like both of Ax's.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck.....prayers to you and ypur family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would think they'd want the biopsy to know what they're dealing with and how invasive they need to be during the surgery to make sure they get it all.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Boomer had that - epulis.
They diagnosed it with no need for biopsy based on the presentation and appearance (around the canine teeth, in the gums, around or between the teeth) and how quickly it popped up - in days - she said malignant tumors of that size don't pop up in days.

She said since it originates in the connective tissue that holds the teeth to the bone of the jaw, if all the tumor wasn't removed, it could grow back. I can't remember if we decided at his age to leave it, I have a feeling we removed it from his gum but not down to bone and it did not grow back. But I do know for a fact, it was benign and didn't cause him any fatal health issues.

Best wishes to Steve.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

alphadude said:


> I noticed in one of the latest pics you posted that Steve's left lower canine appears to be blunted. It could be the angle of the shot but it looks just like both of Ax's.



No, you're correct. Those are his 'fetch teeth' so it doesn't surprise me at all for Ax to be sporting a similar pair... Steve is crazy for fetch. Due to those teeth, we've eliminated nylon covered tennis balls.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Dancer said:


> No, you're correct. Those are his 'fetch teeth' so it doesn't surprise me at all for Ax to be sporting a similar pair... Steve is crazy for fetch. Due to those teeth, we've eliminated nylon covered tennis balls.


Yep, Ax's lowers are both totally blunted as are his upper canines but to a much lesser degree. Apparently the lowers take the majority of the abuse and thus show more wear. It's not really a problem since they don't appear to be painful in any way. I can't take his discs out of the equation at this point, it's what he lives to do.

Our best wishes for a swift and full recovery for Steve.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh gosh....wishing for the best outcome for Steve. Sounds like there's a few people who have experienced the same issue, and I hope they're all correct for you! What a great Steve you got there!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a lot bigger than I thought from the first pictures. I looked up what your vet thinks it is and it looks _exactly_ like the pictures I saw. Hope you get good news from the biopsy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Board certified surgeon requires that we do the biopsy, and have chest X-rays before he will touch Steven. That happens tomorrow and we go from there. Lymph nodes look good (aren't swollen), and the tumor hasn't grown noticeably over the past few days. Will have the chest X-ray results tomorrow. Biopsy could be several days. Then go from there... I'd imagine we will be scheduling a consultation with the surgeon and then setting a date though.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

At least you're moving forward quickly and can get this behind you. Sending another hug to both of you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and your boy and sending lots of positive vibes. Keep us posted how he gets on tomorrow.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Positive thoughts being sent for Steve.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Received a call from our vet telling us to disregard an email they saw we had been cc'd on, from a vet specializing in dental surgeries. Our doctor told us earlier today that he had decided to go with a board-certified surgeon who specializes in tumors like Steve's. I am under the impression that he sent both vets the pics, blood test results, and discussed this case with both before choosing the board certified surgical specialist. This surgeon shares my vets opinion that this is an epilus. Left feeling reassured, and cautiously optimistic. 

Then we were (mistakenly?) cc'd on the email from the dental vet that he chose not to go with. Aside from the tone (which I found a bit aggressive and....something else I can't put my finger on), the content has disturbed me immensely. I have not been able to stop crying, just so upset. This is all based on pictures (same ones I have posted here). God, why did I have to receive this. I can feel my heart squeezing tight in my chest and I can hardly breathe. This is hellish. 

Dental vet's email to our vet:
'This mass has me highly concerned. The age of the patient, the size of the mass, the lack of periodontal disease apparent on these photographs make me worry that this is a malignant process. This needs to be biopsied to get an accurate diagnosis. My eyes and 20 years of experience are a poor second to a pathologist and his microscope. If there is bone change on the intraoral radiographs I would recommend and excisional biopsy to try to get margins on the first surgery. This dog would require a partial Rostral maxillectomy. The retropharyngeal lymph nodes need to be harvested at the same time as an excisional surgery to stage the mass. This mass may be a fibrosarcoma, an amelanotic melanoma, a squamous cell carcinoma. It may also be benign but I would definitely not bet on it!
This needs to be diagnosed and treated aggressively ASAP or this dog may loose its life to a mass that could be surgically cured. Oral cancer at this stage is not likely to be painful enough to cause the dog to stop eating. Dogs, like us, do not stop eating until pain in the mouth is unbearable, so pain is not a good indicator of the aggressiveness or painfulness of an oral disease. I am happy to see this case on an emergency basis. If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to call. We will see it on a referral basis from your hospital.'


Tomorrow will be a long day. Even though our vets office told us to disregard that email, that's not easily done. At least I will get the chest X-ray results right away. The surgeon has a special lab in Ontario that he insists on using, so the biopsy results may take longer than anticipated I'm thinking.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

My prayers are with you. I know it's as impossible to disregard that email as it is to stop being afraid. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Try to take your vet's advice and ignore this. You don't know this guy...maybe he's an alarmist, maybe he's trying to build a practice, maybe he's greedy, maybe he's just a jerk, who knows...

I'll take a board-certified, experienced surgeon all day long.

Try to rest...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I can certainly see why you're upset. Just remember this is only one person's opinion and the biopsy will tell the true story. Everyone else seems to be leaning toward a benign mass.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What Noreaster said! Plus, the fact that Steve's lymph nodes aren't swollen and the mass hasn't grown seems like a really good sign. I hope you can get some sleep. I hope the chest x-ray is clear and you can get this over with as quickly as possible. Give Steve a big hug from Cosmo and me.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

As someone who works with doctors often this email does not upset me. They essentially said in nutshell: 

1. They are concerned (as are you) 
2. That they can't tell what it is by just looking at it (nor could we). 
3. That they are capable and have some ideas of how to treat. 
4. It could be something bad or it may be nothing. 
5. Better to get ahead of it, than wait too long. 
6. That they are able to take on the patient. 

Don't worry. There is nothing in this email that you didn't already know yourself. It's important that your dog gets looked at and treated. Sounds like your vet is putting you in very capable hands with the board certified surgeon.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> As someone who works with doctors often this email does not upset me. They essentially said in nutshell:
> 
> 1. They are concerned (as are you)
> 2. That they can't tell what it is by just looking at it (nor could we).
> ...


 Boy, I can feel your angst, but 3Pebs3 hit the nail on the head. Remember Steve can and will sense your frustration and you need to be calm and hug him 'til the cows come home. Praying for you and Steve!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I somehow missed this thread until now. I'm so sorry for what you and Steve have been going through. I know how hard this time period is when you're waiting and you just want to know what to do - and have it done. Sending good thoughts to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

Dancer: First seeing this. Praying for you and Steve that this is nothing.
Waiting is always so hard!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and Steve, sending prayers for the best possible outcome for him.
He's beautiful!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I will be thinking about you and Steve today and sending positive thoughts. I understand why the email upset you as I would have been too. i am glad you are going with the board certified surgeon. Keep us posted and keep breathing!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you guys today too. The email was abrupt and very clinical. 

Also, considering the dental Dr used the word "loose" instead of "lose" and somehow ignored that the fact that they cc-ed you too, I wouldn't have wanted to see them anyway. 

Like others have stated, I think your vet is putting you in very capable hands and I'll have you guys close in my thoughts. It's hard, but take a deep breath and remind yourself that you're making the best decision you can with the information presented to you. Steve needs your loving thoughts and you *are* a wonderful advocate for him - don't forget that.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and a big hug your way.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am praying everything will be ok for Steve. I know you have to be so worried and I am praying for the strength you need to get through this.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just seeing this. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I hope the biopsy comes back completely benign so they can start solving the problem. Poor Steve. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

ssacres said:


> I am praying everything will be ok for Steve. I know you have to be so worried and I am praying for the strength you need to get through this.



Trying to do some work from home, but i keep making mistakes and losing track of things. Steven is finished his biopsy and chest x-rays and is just in the process of waking up. I should be able to pick him up in just a few hours, they just want to observe him for a little while and ensure the bleeding is under control. They know he dislikes being crated or caged, so they're letting him wake up on a blanket in the corner of their exam area in the back of the clinic. Poor little boy. No results yet from chest x-rays. I really appreciate your support; it's a situation that only real dog lovers can really understand. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been thinking of you and Steve. It must be very hard to focus on anything but him right now. So many of us are holding you both in our positive thoughts.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry just catching up now - firstly if I had been cc'd on that note, I would have cried too. Then I would have gotten angry and full of righteous indignation - the guy sounds like an arrogant a$$.

Meanwhile we are with you - I'm you can't wait to get your boy back. Look at it this way, you are just about halfway done.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

AS 3Pebs3 stated - do not get upset about the email. I personally rather know the opinions of the other doctors and compare solutions upon receiving all the test results. 

Hang in there! Thinking of you and Steve.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I probably would have cried too if I got that email. But it sounds to me like someone who wants to run up the bill to line their own pockets. They never should have cc'd you on that. Maybe it was done sort of attempt at a scare tactic.

Paying that you get the results soon and it's good news! Give him lots of cuddles when he gets home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



Dancer said:


> Trying to do some work from home, but i keep making mistakes and losing track of things. Steven is finished his biopsy and chest x-rays and is just in the process of waking up. I should be able to pick him up in just a few hours, they just want to observe him for a little while and ensure the bleeding is under control. They know he dislikes being crated or caged, so they're letting him wake up on a blanket in the corner of their exam area in the back of the clinic. Poor little boy. No results yet from chest x-rays. I really appreciate your support; it's a situation that only real dog lovers can really understand. Thanks everyone.


Praying for Steven and you. Can't wait until you can bring him home.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Sending along some healing prayers and good wishes to you and your beautiful Steven.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad the biopsy and chest xray are done. Now comes the waiting. Sending positive thoughts for you and Steve.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The x-rays of Steve's chest and upper pallet have come back totally clear! The doctor cautions that we still are not out of the woods, but he feels very optimistic. Will update more when Steve finally sleeps


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That's great news. I am keeping Steve in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is amazing news Dancer! Keeping my fingers crossed that the good news just keeps on coming!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Such great news! We shall keep thinking positive thoughts for you and your boy!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, I'm so happy. Thank you for the update!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Great News! Excited for the full update.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! Great update! Keeping positive thoughts for you and Steve.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Fantastic! Good to hear! Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is great news! I will continue to send positive vibes your way


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear the good news. Continued good thoughts are being sent out to Steve and you.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad the news is good so far. Still thinking of your family and Steve as you wait for the other results. Praying you guys will all get some restful sleep tonight.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Thinking of you and Steve. Hoping for a good outcome. Sending prayers and good thoughts to both of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good news. Sending positive vibes and prayers.
Do you have insurance for Steve?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



Dancer said:


> The x-rays of Steve's chest and upper pallet have come back totally clear! The doctor cautions that we still are not out of the woods, but he feels very optimistic. Will update more when Steve finally sleeps


So glad to hear this very good news. Will keep praying. Hope Steve and you get a good nights sleep! Give him kisses for me!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is such a relief. So happy to hear it. How is Steve doing today?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, I hope Steve continues to do well.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So I was able to pick him up early yesterday. Steven was very confused, and extremely anxious. I think they called me to get him early because the constant whining was making them crazy!

As I mentioned yesterday, there were 6 x-rays taken of Steven's upper pallet and chest areas. ALL show NO indication of ANY kind of metastasis or bone involvement (in his upper pallet). He will probably still lose some bone from that area during the removal of the tumor, as well as some teeth- but I was terrified he'd lose half his muzzle or even his life, so this is a huge relief. The vet took samples from 4 areas on the tumor: two margins and two centre sections. Those have been over-night shipped for analysis to the Ontario Veterinary College, we should here results Thursday or Friday. The doctor is extremely optimistic- he said that this tumor was somewhat 'squishy' while he was sampling it, whereas malignant masses tend to be very hard. He cautions us that this could still turn out to be cancer, but he is very optimistic.

Steven was extremely disoriented all yesterday evening and night. We put a baby gate up over the stairs for fear he would stumble over them and take a pretty long tumble. His response to the anesthetic was different than I've seen in other dogs or people- he was extremely emotional/anxious until about 4am this morning. He got a bit better after we fed him some portions of canned food, and he started relieving himself normally, but he still cried all night and kept jumping up to stumble over to the windows and look out. He became noticeably agitated if any of us left the room (even Fuzzy). This morning he's resting comfortably and finally acting normal, just tired. He started coughing pretty deeply early this morning as well, and I think his throat is likely a bit sore from having a trachea-tube during anesthetic. I'm so lucky to have this time off where I can look after him and dote on him. If all goes well, we're hoping to get him operated on next Tuesday.






....now to wait for the biopsy results....


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, poor baby and poor you...hard enough to be up all night but when they're anxious and you can't comfort them it's so upsetting.

You might ask if there's a different protocol they could use or if they could give him something for the anxiety when he's coming out of next week's anesthesia?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Despite him feeling a bit off, I hope you are feeling a little less anxious about his prognosis. He's lucky to have you to look after and dote on him!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> Oh, poor baby and poor you...hard enough to be up all night but when they're anxious and you can't comfort them it's so upsetting.
> 
> You might ask if there's a different protocol they could use or if they could give him something for the anxiety when he's coming out of next week's anesthesia?



This is an excellent idea. I can understand how it would make him emotional, but his prolonged response and anxiety were a little extreme and prevented him from getting any rest until this morning. I've never seen a dog respond like this, but I guess every one is different. 

Next week's surgery will be far more involved and leave him with some real pain/discomfort I'm thinking. I'll be sure to mention his recent response to the vet and maybe he will be able to at least prescribe a painkiller that keeps him a bit drowsy for a little bit as well.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Good news. Sending positive vibes and prayers.
> Do you have insurance for Steve?



No, we don't. We are thinking of looking into it though, at least for Fuzzy as I think Steve is already to old now? To be honest, I don't really know anything about insurance.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad he's home.
If I were you I would call the vet and mention the coughing. It is most likely from the tube in his throat but they might want to know


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so happy that he got through so well. Now hoping for the best possible outcome!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad Steven is home and fingers crossed and positive thoughts that the biopsy report is good.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The clinic says the coughing is normal, just to keep an eye on him. They also mentioned that there may be other drugs to give him for pain that will help him remain calm for the next surgery. He's finally resting properly now, poor baby.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

He still has that uncomfortable look on his face, the poor guy. Glad he is resting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



Dancer said:


> So I was able to pick him up early yesterday. Steven was very confused, and extremely anxious. I think they called me to get him early because the constant whining was making them crazy!
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, there were 6 x-rays taken of Steven's upper pallet and chest areas. ALL show NO indication of ANY kind of metastasis or bone involvement (in his upper pallet). He will probably still lose some bone from that area during the removal of the tumor, as well as some teeth- but I was terrified he'd lose half his muzzle or even his life, so this is a huge relief. The vet took samples from 4 areas on the tumor: two margins and two centre sections. Those have been over-night shipped for analysis to the Ontario Veterinary College, we should here results Thursday or Friday. The doctor is extremely optimistic- he said that this tumor was somewhat 'squishy' while he was sampling it, whereas malignant masses tend to be very hard. He cautions us that this could still turn out to be cancer, but he is very optimistic.
> 
> ...


Dancer: It all sounds good and praying it's nothing. I remember our Snobear coughed quite a bit after having surgery. Like some people, the breathing tube can really irritate!! I WOULD mention to the surgeon about him being anxious from the antisthetic. Maybe there is something they can give him for when he comes home, but then maybe the pain meds will relax him. Just glad he's home with you!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor boy. I'm glad he's feeling better. Fingers crossed the biopsy comes back clean.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

RESULTS JUST CAME BACK!! IT'S NOT CANCER!!! 
- it's actually not even a tumor?? Doctor following up and will let us know tomorrow what the heck it actually even IS and what we're going to do about it. NO CANCER FOR STEVEN!! Getting out the champagne!!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome news! Celebrate for sure.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh that's so fantastic!!!!!! Hugs all around!


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sooooo glad!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So tomorrow we broach the questions :"What is it" and "What do we DO about it". Tonight, we have a ton of (soft) doggie treats and the grown-ups get champagne!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Dancer said:


> RESULTS JUST CAME BACK!! IT'S NOT CANCER!!!
> - it's actually not even a tumor?? Doctor following up and will let us know tomorrow what the heck it actually even IS and what we're going to do about it. NO CANCER FOR STEVEN!! Getting out the champagne!!


Such good news!!! I am so happy for you and Steven! All the best with taking care of his growth from here on out


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is the best news ever!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That just made my night!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So excited for you and Steven!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Big High 5, sigh of relief. Hugs to you all and I concur on the champagne.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dancer said:


> RESULTS JUST CAME BACK!! IT'S NOT CANCER!!!
> - it's actually not even a tumor?? Doctor following up and will let us know tomorrow what the heck it actually even IS and what we're going to do about it. NO CANCER FOR STEVEN!! Getting out the champagne!!


Those are some of the sweetest words!! Many fine years to come for Steve!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such great news. GRF has been a very teary place to be lately!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

What fabulous news! You must be so relieved!!!! I am so excited for you guys! Thank you so much fo rehearing!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

YAY!!! I'm so happy for you and Steve!


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Great news!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

A huge relief on this side too! Great, great news. 
Now lets just pray for it to go away on its own, lets say by tomorrow morning, it would be a miracle.
Hugs to sweet Steve and you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Great news! Very happy to hear!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

So much to celebrate - awesome news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



Dancer said:


> RESULTS JUST CAME BACK!! IT'S NOT CANCER!!!
> - it's actually not even a tumor?? Doctor following up and will let us know tomorrow what the heck it actually even IS and what we're going to do about it. NO CANCER FOR STEVEN!! Getting out the champagne!!


I am DOING THE HAPPY DANCE for you and Steven!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah. Awesome news.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! I'm so happy for you and
Steven!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

YES!! What awesome news


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Great News


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Feels like it's so rare we get to hear news like that. Makes it that much sweeter. SO happy for you all!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

WOOO wonderful results! I literally just sat and read this entire thread at once.. I can't believe I missed it! I'm so happy for you guys, and relieved! Got a little teary eyed over here.

Curious what the next steps will be. Keep us posed! 

PS that picture of him snuggled on the couch with the pillow is just adorable.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

That's GREAT news!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

So happy everything was okay !!! Isn't it wonderful how just a few words can so change your life!

 Hoping the report from the vet is good, by the way Steve is a very beautiful golden!

Paula


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! So happy for you and Steve!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

YipppeeeKiyiyay!!!!! Congrats, what a relief. I hope whatever you need to do for it is pretty minor. Maybe even leave it? Does it seem to bother him?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, best ever. 
Hope everything works out for your handsome boy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy you and Steve received such great news!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Great news! I hope your beautiful Steve will be with you for many more wonderful years.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So relieved for you!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great news!!!! So very happy for you!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dancer said:


> RESULTS JUST CAME BACK!! IT'S NOT CANCER!!!
> - it's actually not even a tumor?? Doctor following up and will let us know tomorrow what the heck it actually even IS and what we're going to do about it. NO CANCER FOR STEVEN!! Getting out the champagne!!


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Yay! So happy for tge both of you that everything is okay!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Hugs to Steve!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay! So happy for you and Steve.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So Steven continues to do well, and is back to eating his regular food and chewing on bones and such. Our vet and the surgical specialist are advising that we just wait at this stage, and see if the 'mass' continues to grow before we consider removal. The doctor is also looking into the possibility of giving Steven steroids or a steroid injection to the site of the mass, to see if it shrinks it at all. After his receptionist called to give us the preliminary awesome news (he didn't want us twisting in the wind a minute longer than necessary), he followed up later that night- at 7pm, he took time out of his own evening- to give us a call and go over everything in the histopathology report with us. The long and the short of it is that the mass is extremely uniform throughout (4 samples: 2 centre, 2 margins), there is no evidence of cancer (I think he said the word 'neoplasy' but not totally sure), there is very minimal evidence of even just gingivitis, there are some lymphocytes in the margin tissue samples that are indicative of a swelling reaction, but totally normal. We're to take a picture of it every month and send it to him for Steven's file, and if it grows to aggressively then we'll look at options. 

Our vet has been absolutely amazing through this. He was absolutely thrilled on the phone, telling me that everything is totally fine. He re-hashed every moment that made him come to his various decisions/opinions and reminded me of various 'hints' he'd given me that this would turn out okay. He was so honestly delighted for Steven, and us, and himself (and he darn well should be). I told him we appreciated his investment in helping Steve, and that we are so incredibly grateful for all the extra time he put in consulting with his various contacts and sources to get Steven the best care available. I told him that regardless of the outcome we would always appreciate that about him and his staff, and that one day we know he will have to give us bad news but that we'd still appreciate him just the same.






He's literally the very first veterinarian that we've really trusted, and a huge part of that is his willingness to say "I'm not sure, but I'll find out"- and then he does. 

So today, Steven is dropping off designer cupcakes for the office ladies and a bottle of "Jimmy My Pal" from the dog-themed winery near Okanagan Falls called "See Ya Later Ranch". The wines there are named after the original owner's beloved and departed dogs, with Jimmy being his first and his favourite. The Jimmy wine is a limited vintage which can only be bought at the winery or a special little store I'm keeping secret! A portion of the purchase price from every bottle is donated to the SPCA. My husband and I discovered this beautiful winery on our honeymoon, and if you're ever near Penticton, BC, I know any member of this forum would enjoy the place (and shed a few tears over the doggie cemetery). Steven thought a bottle of Jimmy would be a fitting thanks to his wonderful doctor. 

This may be the only time in our lives as dog parents that we are so blessed. To find a large, aggressive mass like that and have some folks say "cancer" and some say "benign"....to have a dog face a potentially major surgery that could change his life forever (if it had been cancer, he might have had to lose a large portion of his muzzle...I don't know that I could've done that to him, he has to be able to play fetch)... It's rare for things to look this bleak, and turn out this amazing. I really feel like we've won the lottery, and this really reminds us of the fact that their lives are so short that we can't afford to spend a moment on the couch when we could be out with the dogs. One day all we'll be left with is the knowledge that we never wasted a moment of the time that we had with them.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steven's romp at a closed Provincial Campground this past weekend...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

You brightened my day and I shed some tears of happiness for you and Steve!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just now seeing that . After reading your first post and feeling my heart sink at "the thought" I skipped right to the end. OMG, what a relief. So happy that it isn't cancer.

Give your sweet boy and hug from us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Steven's such a good looking boy, great pictures of him. 
So glad everything has turned out so well for him and you. 

So nice of you to take the Wine and cupcakes into the office, a very nice and thoughtful gesture.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a wonderful story, I bet your vet is thrilled beyond belief. How often do they have such happy endings? I don't think all that often. Steven looks wonderful, so happy even if he is a bit lumpy inside : I am just so thrilled for you, and glad you have such a wonderful vet! Happy GOOD new year!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Such a great update and I am sure your vet and his staff will appreciate your treats I know that winery and it and so many on the Bench are amazing(just a side note from a fellow Okanaganer haha)


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The vet just called me again while I was taking the boys for a stroll. He mentioned that he had passed on the results of Steven's histopathology to the doctor who cc'd us (accidentally or on purpose) in that letter (the one who believed it was likely a malignant growth). That vet was still extremely concerned, and convinced that there was a chance the results may not be accurate. So Steven's vet contacted the lab and asked the board-certified pathologist at OVC to have a second look. The results are the same, and the pathologist is very pleased with the quality of all 4 samples. Steven does not have cancer. The other side to this is that certainly, it is possible for a growth such as this to change over time and become cancerous. Neither the surgeon, our vet, or my husband and I want to put Steven through a major surgery that would change the form and function of his mouth/face permanently until and unless it becomes absolutely necessary. Today, it isn't. But I was absolutely touched when Steven's doctor made a comment "I was thinking about Steven- I don't think a day will go by now that I'm not thinking about Steven!- so I called the lab again and asked the pathologist to have another look just to be doubly sure....". I don't know if he's that dedicated to every patient, but I sure appreciate his commitment to our darling Steve. In my books, the man pretty much walks on water at this point, and I think Steve might want to include a gift certificate to a nice restaurant in his "Thank-you" gift to his doctor. Although this experience has been impactful from a monetary perspective, I can honestly say that what we pay for is a mere fraction of the work/time/effort/worry that this veterinarian has been putting in. His genuine concern for Steven is evident, and my husband and I couldn't be more grateful.






Steven (front) and Fuzzy on today's walk.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been following your thread from the beginning and I remember thinking that Steven just has to be okay - that something bad happening to him at such a young age could not possibly transpire as you already have lost a Golden way too young.

This is a wonderful story! I am so very glad that everything looks so good for him and hats off to that wonderful doctor of Steve's!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah!!! That's awesome and you have a vet you trust. You're boy looked very happy playing in the snow. You also have great taste in wine so that's another bonus. Only had their reds so not sure about others. I'll have to add them to my winery tour just to check out the dog stories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



Dancer said:


> The vet just called me again while I was taking the boys for a stroll. He mentioned that he had passed on the results of Steven's histopathology to the doctor who cc'd us (accidentally or on purpose) in that letter (the one who believed it was likely a malignant growth). That vet was still extremely concerned, and convinced that there was a chance the results may not be accurate. So Steven's vet contacted the lab and asked the board-certified pathologist at OVC to have a second look. The results are the same, and the pathologist is very pleased with the quality of all 4 samples. Steven does not have cancer. The other side to this is that certainly, it is possible for a growth such as this to change over time and become cancerous. Neither the surgeon, our vet, or my husband and I want to put Steven through a major surgery that would change the form and function of his mouth/face permanently until and unless it becomes absolutely necessary. Today, it isn't. But I was absolutely touched when Steven's doctor made a comment "I was thinking about Steven- I don't think a day will go by now that I'm not thinking about Steven!- so I called the lab again and asked the pathologist to have another look just to be doubly sure....". I don't know if he's that dedicated to every patient, but I sure appreciate his commitment to our darling Steve. In my books, the man pretty much walks on water at this point, and I think Steve might want to include a gift certificate to a nice restaurant in his "Thank-you" gift to his doctor. Although this experience has been impactful from a monetary perspective, I can honestly say that what we pay for is a mere fraction of the work/time/effort/worry that this veterinarian has been putting in. His genuine concern for Steven is evident, and my husband and I couldn't be more grateful.
> View attachment 491530
> Steven (front) and Fuzzy on today's walk.


Thanks for the update about what your vet did! I agree that he is PRETTY SPECIAL and a little gift cert. would be really nice! So happy for Steven and you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How is Steve doing?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steven is doing really well. He's back to eating his normal food, and chewing his raw beef soup bones every few days. The mass doesn't seem to be growing at all, and he's getting really good about just sitting still for me to pry his mouth open and stare at it a few times a day. He's a little under the weather this evening and did burp up a little bit of his dinner, but this isn't actually abnormal for him- he's got a really sensitive tummy and is prone to getting 'the yucks' every few months. So he's just taking it easy and will get some yummy canned pumpkin tomorrow with his breakfast. 

The boys are both thrilled right now- mommy's home from work for an indefinite period of time to play with them and dote on them! They're quite possibly the only individuals I know who are thrilled with the sudden crash of the oil and gas industry. Selfish little boys! But at least they're enjoying themselves.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice pictures and glad Steven is doing better.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Steve is doing so well, it's so important to have a great vet and it sounds like yours is brilliant! Love the photos of your boys having fun.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

I am SO GLAD Steven is okay. When I saw your original post, my heart broke again -- I lost my first boy when he was 5, to lymphoma. The cancer in the breed is the cruelest thing. Sending love and happy wags to you and your fur boy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see the great news about Steve!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steven*

So glad you have time off to be with the boys and that Steven is doing better!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve went lame on a hind leg a few days ago while playing fetch, and it's been pretty painful but steadily getting better daily. Have given him an aspirin to help him sleep the last few nights, and that seemed to help. Now I've just found a lump between his shoulder blades that is the size of my palm and was not there a couple of hours ago. Lump is not hot, skin looks normal, very defined margins where it meets the skin, very full of some kind of fluid but not hard. Freaking out again. Looking into pet insurance for the other dog. Although I'm not sure what this is yet, I'd just like to point out that 'weird' health 'stuff' like this is yet one more reason to get a dog from a reputable breeder who can prove clearances for multiple generations. Not like I did. Freaking out. Is he lame due to fetch- or was that a coincidence and really there's an underlying issue causing all of this- the mouth growth, the sudden swelling between his shoulder blades, the lameness... 

Will be up all night checking his gums and listening to him breathe.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

He had a deep massage today that focused on the tension he is carrying along his spine and in his hamstring area...maybe this is a seroma??? I'm praying that this is all just a series of chance bad luck. We played to much fetch with him because he loves it and his recent scare has reminded us to do what Steve and Fuzzy love as often as we can....then he got injured, so got him a massage to help him relax....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Did the vet do a Drawer's Test for ACL injury? I've had that happen a couple times, and both were when making a sudden turn for the ball.

Wishing Steve a speedy recovery, and hoping it's nothing more serious than a pulled muscle


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I expect our vet will look at that tomorrow when I bring Steve in for the mysterious swelling. I didn't bring him for the leg injury as it isn't uncommon for him to take things to far and tweak something. For something like lameness with no associated heat or swelling, he has to wait and rest a few days before I'll take him in. Otherwise, we might as well just rent space in the vet's office and stay there. These dogs will be the death of my sanity.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



Dancer said:


> I expect our vet will look at that tomorrow when I bring Steve in for the mysterious swelling. I didn't bring him for the leg injury as it isn't uncommon for him to take things to far and tweak something. For something like lameness with no associated heat or swelling, he has to wait and rest a few days before I'll take him in. Otherwise, we might as well just rent space in the vet's office and stay there. These dogs will be the death of my sanity.


I know what worry can do to you-I am a worrier, too. I agree with Danny that maybe the vet will do the drawer test when Steve goes in. My Smooch tore her ACL at 10 years of age.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

fingers crossed for a good vet visit for Steve


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Crossing fingers for a good vet visit for Steve!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Appointment is in an hour... His swelling looks/feels like the top 1/4 of a softball is being pushed out between his shoulder blades, except it's somewhat jiggly instead of hard. On the up side it's not painful, he's acting normal and limping less today. Mouth growth is slightly larger though, so praying that stops growing...

Sometimes I feel like I'm trying to talk 'Steven-dumpty' off the wall before he has a great fall... I don't know if we will ever get him 'back together again'. One thing after another right now...


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So I believe we have Steven's brother Fuzzy to thank for this. The massive lump is a hematoma, and the vet drained a large amount of bloody serum-y fluid from it. It was caused by blunt trauma often experienced in rough play. Or when your lumbering oaf of a little brother runs into you at a dead run while playing fetch, as is Steven's case. Unfortunately, Fuzzy may have also torn Steve's ACL. I think Fuzzy should be considering getting a job to pay for this....

Honestly though, so grateful that this isn't medically related to Steven's mouth growth. It's funny though how it's related through a series of chance events:

1) Steven gets mouth growth that causes everyone to think he could have cancer. I repent and regret all the times that I sat on the couch when I could've been helping them live life to the fullest. Promise to do better. Cry for a week solid. 

2) Find out Steve is healthy! Party! Champagne (me and hubby) and giant box of Kirkland dog cookies (Steve's fav). Walks daily, trips all over to do fun stuff, daily fetch in the newly thawed-out backyard. 

3) Fuzzy starts getting competitive and runs full tilt into Steve. Steve ends up with a hematoma and a possible ACL tear. Back to the vet, where our journey began roughly 3 weeks ago. I see that guy more than I see my own mother. 

Whatever. As long as Steven lives and is healthy and happy and safe, I'll just do whatever I have to do. I wonder how much a kidney goes for these days.... jk. Nobody would want my kidney.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!! Best news ever! Maybe Dragon should be unleashed on Fuzzy to get him in line!!! LOL.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

You sure have been through an emotional roller coaster and my heart goes out to you. It is pretty crazy how all of these things happen at once and you cannot help but think "are these somehow all related to some horrible festering problem with my dog". It is always such a relief to find out they are all separate non life threatening issues.

I have an 11 week old Puppy Logan (my 2nd Golden Boy) and I think I just confirmed after reading this thread I need to get insurance for him as I have been on the fence about it.

Little bugger kept me up all night with the trots... so I start thinking the worst and Google "parvo symptoms". Of course he is completely fine this morning and I worried all night about nothing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a relief!!  Was the back knee just s strain/sprain instead of an ACL tear?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Not certain, could be the ACL... Steve will have to be sedated for the full test, as his muscles were too tight for it today. Since he was only just sedated recently, we've all decided to try resting him and giving an anti inflammatory for a week or two, just see how it goes. Since the leg isn't an emergency issue, I think this is how it's best dealt with for Steven's sake. I don't like sedating them unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Dancer said:


> I wonder how much a kidney goes for these days.... jk. Nobody would want my kidney.


 
Your kidney would probably be fine, it's your liver they would probably reject! ... also jk. Feeling your pain.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Let's hope for the best  Keeping him off that leg is going to be tough to do. As my vet stated the first time it happened to one of my goldens: "You're going to hate it. He's going to hate it too, but better to not let it become more serious for his sake."

I got a beach towel, folded it lengthwise a couple times, and put it under his belly to help support the back leg. Works pretty well once you get the hang of it. If he does have the surgery, you have that technique down to use if he should end up needing surgery.

Practice at keeping him quiet will come in handy if he needs to rehab for 8-12 weeks following surgery.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't fret about the cost. Most places have financing available should he need surgery. The top you should expect to pay for ACL surgery would be about $3000, and it could be much lower. Your kidney is worth FAR more than that. I'd hang onto it


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That's good news, in the context of all that you've had to worry about lately. Funny how what may have otherwise seemed major becomes minor when compared with other outcomes.
Tell Fuzzy to take it easy on him.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Not too sure where in BC you are but my neighbour's dog had recent ALC surgery for $3,000 - she was very impressed with the surgeon. I just gave my niece a referral to her vet as my niece was quoted much higher. Her dog has 2 torn ACL's - now that will be hard on the pocketbook!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. Poor Steve. Is Fuzzy in doggy jail for unnecessary roughness? I think you can relate to this license plate holder I need to find for myself - I work like a dog so that my dog can live like a king. 

Might get more for eggs than kidneys but I'd hold onto them for now just to be on the safe side. You might need to part with it for something really important. If Grumpy cat can make a fortune, we should be able to put our collective heads together and come up with something......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

So glad it wasn't anything worse. My Smooch had TPLO surgery on her ACL when she was 10 years old and we go to a very expensive vet. The cost was about $3600. Smooch did extremely well. As someone else said, the vets have financing available. For us it was 18 months of no interest.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, will see how it goes. He's improving quite drastically every day, so perhaps if we can keep him quiet for a 6 or 8 weeks, he'll be able to avoid surgery for that. And actually, we still don't know for certain it's an ACL issue. Apparently he'll have to be sedated for that test, so it will be done when he gets his tooth extraction. Oh yeah- he's going to need a tooth extraction to get it out of the way of his mouth-lump. Not an emergency, but probably in a few months. I prefer to wait as long as possible because he was only just sedated a few weeks ago...

Also, no more fetch in the yard. Steve simply can't be trusted to look after himself- he has broken toenails, a toes, injured his shoulder... It only takes one or two throws and he can twist something so easily. So now he can only fetch on water. Poor baby boy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Trying to sneak Fuzzy out for a walk without breaking Steven's heart...good times. Little bruiser needs to wear off some energy though- he keeps jumping around and bashing Steve with his brick of a body. Which I might add is what got us to this particular situation...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dacner*



Dancer said:


> Trying to sneak Fuzzy out for a walk without breaking Steven's heart...good times. Little bruiser needs to wear off some energy though- he keeps jumping around and bashing Steve with his brick of a body. Which I might add is what got us to this particular situation...


I feel for you. You sure have your hands full! Steve will get over it. Having two dogs also, I find it impossible to sneak anything past them!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for Steve, so sad to hear this. It will work out. Injuries are part of life, and the best part is they can recover!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Crossing my fingers for Steve, so sad to hear this. It will work out. Injuries are part of life, and the best part is they can recover!



Thx! On the up side- he's not dying! The downside: restricting his activities might lead to me killing him. I'd forgotten how (when he isn't getting enough exercise) he wakes up an hour or so before the alarm and paces a circuit around the bed and down the hall (click click click!) and then back into the bedroom to start it over again. Left to his own devices he'll repeat that for hours...

I've stopped giving him the pain killer the vet gave us. If there's pain, it's better that he feels it at this point to prevent him from overdoing it. He hasn't limped yesterday or today so far, but I can still kinda 'see' it in his gait and his caution going up stairs. He's beginning to lay on that side as of yesterday, rather than avoiding it in favour of the non injured side. When I can get him to lay down, that is...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

You really have had lots of worries with Steve recently. Hope that his leg injury continues to improve and you can avoid surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



Dancer said:


> Thx! On the up side- he's not dying! The downside: restricting his activities might lead to me killing him. I'd forgotten how (when he isn't getting enough exercise) he wakes up an hour or so before the alarm and paces a circuit around the bed and down the hall (click click click!) and then back into the bedroom to start it over again. Left to his own devices he'll repeat that for hours...
> 
> I've stopped giving him the pain killer the vet gave us. If there's pain, it's better that he feels it at this point to prevent him from overdoing it. He hasn't limped yesterday or today so far, but I can still kinda 'see' it in his gait and his caution going up stairs. He's beginning to lay on that side as of yesterday, rather than avoiding it in favour of the non injured side. When I can get him to lay down, that is...


So glad that it's nothing really bad!! Steve will adjust to the amount of exercise.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like Steve is coming along pretty well, hope he heals and surgery won't be needed.
Maybe try some inside games like hiding things for him to search for to help occupy him. 

I know how hard it is when you have a youngster that needs to burn off energy and they can't.
My boy is a handful when he doesn't get enough exercise.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So he hasn't limped at all for two days now, and even that little 'something' I was seeing in his stride is no longer there. I just don't think that this is an ACL issue, I believe he probably just sprained it. He's going upstairs easily, standing on that leg when he's peeing on my planters (darn it Steve- we talked about that!), and just generally not displaying an visible signs of injury anymore. His 'hump-back' is getting smaller, and we're trying to follow instructions and forcefully massage it out to break it up, but that is tough- the hematoma is very fibrous and will take a lot more work to get it to diffuse. The moratorium on fetching still stands though- this could have just as easily been a torn ACL as not. Poor guy, but sometimes looking after them means not just letting them do whatever they want.






- Steven resting the day after the 'big hit', with his poor little leg elevated.






- Fuzzy, extremely bored and wishing we'd all just get up and DO SOMETHING!!






- Steve ignoring Fuzzy, and resting in the nice weather. Today we will try a short walk on a soft surface....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Steve is getting better!! Poor Fuzzy he just wants to play!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve and Fuzzy*



Dancer said:


> So he hasn't limped at all for two days now, and even that little 'something' I was seeing in his stride is no longer there. I just don't think that this is an ACL issue, I believe he probably just sprained it. He's going upstairs easily, standing on that leg when he's peeing on my planters (darn it Steve- we talked about that!), and just generally not displaying an visible signs of injury anymore. His 'hump-back' is getting smaller, and we're trying to follow instructions and forcefully massage it out to break it up, but that is tough- the hematoma is very fibrous and will take a lot more work to get it to diffuse. The moratorium on fetching still stands though- this could have just as easily been a torn ACL as not. Poor guy, but sometimes looking after them means not just letting them do whatever they want.
> View attachment 499282
> - Steven resting the day after the 'big hit', with his poor little leg elevated.
> View attachment 499290
> ...


Steve and Fuzzy are very lucky to have a Mom like you. You are right, sometimes looking after them means not letting them do whatever they WANT!


----------

